# مفاجأة : الشرح الكامل لبرنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009



## المساااااح (5 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​نبدأ اليوم الشرح الكامل لبرنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 فى 15 درس ..

ولقد تم بناء هذا الشرح بالإعتماد على شرح المهندسين المصممين للبرنامج ولقد قمت بالترجمة وترتيب الموضوع ... وللأمانة الموضوع ليس منقول عن أى منتدى أو أحد ولكنة كجهود خالص منى ..
الشرح سيكون خطوة خطوة وان شاء الله الفائدة تعم .. والروابط ستأتى تباعاً وان شاء الله يومياً بإذن الله .. 
والى حين الانتهاء من بقية الدروس ارجو موافقة الأستاذ فواز على دمج الشرح الخاص به لبرنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 والموجود بالمنتدي بالشرح الذي سأقوم به فى الفصل الأخير لربطهما معاً ...

سأبدا الدرس الأول بشرح لقوائم الأوتوكاد العادية والتى لا غنا عنها لإعطاء فكرة عن البرنامج ..

إليكم الرابط للدرس الأول :
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ynyyntztyn
​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (5 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العبد لله (5 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس

دايما سباق بكل جديد

وننتظر منك باقي الدروس

كل الشكر


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## tamer shehab (5 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا ورزقت من الأولاد عشرا


----------



## garary (6 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ودائما ياتى من الجديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك اللة الخير


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## king4everm (6 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك ألف خير يا معلم


----------



## garary (6 يناير 2010)

اخى الشرح هو لبرنامج اتوكاد وليس لبرنامج لاند 2009


----------



## المساااااح (6 يناير 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً .... ويارب الفائدة تعم للجميع ...
الدرس الثاني ان شاء الله

الدرس الثاني : Starting a New Drawing


----------



## صيام يحيى (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوروجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساااااح (6 يناير 2010)

للأخ garary : دا شرح للبرنامج كامل .. وان شاء الله هيكون فى 15 درس يغطوا تقريباً اغلب القوائم للبرنامج وكل يوم ان شاء الله هرفع درس ... وقلت ابدأ بفكرة عامة عن برنامج الاوتوكاد لان فى ناس كتير بتشتغل فى المساحة بس مش بتعرف تشتغل على الكاد ولما بيجي يتعلم على اللاند بيواجه صعوبة شوية فى الاول ..فقلت نكون البداية بفكرة عامة لأوامر الاوتوكاد العادية وابتداءً من الدرس التاني يبدأ شرح اللاند ....


----------



## garary (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ............................


----------



## mostafammy (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## king4everm (7 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## sz82 (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng-mrad (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## benotman (7 يناير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ezy_sh (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي واللة استفدة كثير:79:وخلك كذا دوووووووووووووووم:79::5:


----------



## ezy_sh (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا :70::70::70::70:


----------



## المساااااح (7 يناير 2010)

شكرااااً .. وان شاء الله الدرس الثالث قريباً ...


----------



## hogr (8 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك ألف خير يا معلم


----------



## محمد عبدالحميد جبر (8 يناير 2010)

بجد شئ جميل جدا


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sameh abou alfa (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## suhib fathi (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا عنه


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي العزيز وبارك الله في جهودك القيمة
وننتظر بقية المواضيع
يقبل تحياتي


----------



## ali992 (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## ahmadj5 (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساااااح (10 يناير 2010)

لينك الدرس الثانى والثالث :
http://rapidshare.com/files/332926804/Projects_and_prototypes.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/332926971/Starting_a_New_Drawing.pdf


----------



## المساااااح (10 يناير 2010)

الدرس الرابع : Setting Up Drawings ( ضبط اعدادات الرسمة)
http://rapidshare.com/files/332939256/Setting_Up_Drawings.pdf


----------



## المساااااح (10 يناير 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/332942755/Setting_Up_Drawings2.pdf


----------



## king4everm (10 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا معلم ، لكن هذه الشرح يختلف عن اللاند 2009 جهودك مباركة انشاء الله


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (10 يناير 2010)

متشكرين بس يا ريت على موقع غير الرابيد شير


----------



## حماده النجم (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور يامان ونتمني منك المزيد


----------



## زهزوه (10 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك أرجوك ارفع الملفات على رابط غير الرابيد شير كلكم بتعرفوا مدى صعوبة التنزيل منه


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (10 يناير 2010)

يا ريت غير الرابيد شير في البداية كان كويس على الميديا فاير


----------



## ezy_sh (10 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووو


----------



## yosif09 (10 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يابش مهندس


----------



## عمر علي 86 (11 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية ولو تكون غير الرابيد شير يكون افضل ولكن هذا ليس اتوكاد لاند 2009
الى الامام


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (11 يناير 2010)

رجاء رحاء رجاء يرجى اعادة رفع الدروس على موقع غير الرابيد شير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 يناير 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ezy_sh (11 يناير 2010)

استفسار 
هل الدروس فقط اربعة 
ويعطيك اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف عافية


----------



## ezy_sh (11 يناير 2010)

لوسمحت اخوي الدرس الثاني ماطاع يفك ممكن تعيدة


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوه الاعزاء
هل من الممكن توضيح 
1-هل ان العمل على حساب حجوم الكميات الترابيه بهذا البرنامج يمكن ان تكون ذات دقه عاليه.*
2-هل ممكن ان نعتمد عاى برنامج الاند في رسم مقاطع دقيقه.
3- هل ممكن شرح ملحق البرنامج الخاص بالمساحه survey
4- هل ممكن الاعتماد على المقاطع الطوليه والعرضيه المستخلصه من عمل الاسطح 

وشـــــــــــــــــــكر
وبارك الله بكل القائمين على نشر المعلومه النافع 
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واشكرك كثيرا


----------



## eng-mrad (11 يناير 2010)

plz change rapid share its not good brother.....any way thaaanks


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز مجهود تشكر عليه
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
لكن ياريت اي موقع رفع اخر غير الرابيدشير هذا


----------



## nawara84 (12 يناير 2010)

merci bcp


----------



## osama64 (12 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## المساااااح (13 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة كل اللى بيقول دا مش اللاند :
الشرح دا لغاية دلقتى ضبط الاعدادات وخواص البرنامج .... ودى ترجمة من شرح مهندسين شركة autodesk نفسها .. وهما مش بيشرحوا نظام project ويمشى خطوة خطوة ....... لأ : هوا بيمشى معاك من البداية قائمة قائمة وكل المهام فيها وال خواص بتاعتها والاعدادات بتاعتها لغاية ما يخلص كل قوائم البرنامج ...
مع احترامى لكل الاخوة الأفاضل : اى حد قدم اى شرح لبرنامج اللاند اعتمد على مشروع معين والقوائم اللى استخدمها فقط لا غير ... ....
والأسلوب اللى انا شايف انه من وجهة نظري صح : انك تعرف كل قوائم البرنامج وفى الاخر تربط انتا الاوامر اللى تحتاجها على حسب المشروع اللى تحتاجه والمطلوب منك فيه ...

ولو الاسلوب اللى اتبعتوا دا هيبقى مش حلو انا هوقف رفع الملفات .. وافادنا الله واياكم بالشرح الموجود بالمنتدي للأساتذه اللى انا اتعلمت منهم كتييييييييير


----------



## mrtaha (13 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## garary (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك....................................


----------



## محمد فرزات (13 يناير 2010)

_الروابط مش شغالة _


----------



## king4everm (13 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز المساااااح10.......
أرجو منك أنك ما تزعل من إستفساراتنا عن الشرح اللي وضعته في المنتدى والسبب في ذلك إختلاف شكل الأيقونات،أما بالنسبة لإسلوبك في الشرح مبتدءا بالقوائم فهو من أفضل الطرق لشرح أي برنامج وذلك لأنه يكسر حاجز الخوف من إستعماله ومفيد جدا، وأرجو منك إنك تطول بالك علينا لأنو كلنا بنتعلم وما في أحد خلق متعلم وفي النهاية إنت بتحتسب أجرك من الله وليس من أي شخص.........الله يجزيك كل خير على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الكريم نرجوا منك مواصلة المشوار بس ياريت يكون الرفع على غير الرابيد شير


----------



## سامح ركابى (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ويكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tiig89 (14 يناير 2010)

شكراً على المساعدة الوافية


----------



## tiig89 (14 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المساااااح (14 يناير 2010)

king4everm قال:


> الأخ العزيز المساااااح10.......
> أرجو منك أنك ما تزعل من إستفساراتنا عن الشرح اللي وضعته في المنتدى والسبب في ذلك إختلاف شكل الأيقونات،أما بالنسبة لإسلوبك في الشرح مبتدءا بالقوائم فهو من أفضل الطرق لشرح أي برنامج وذلك لأنه يكسر حاجز الخوف من إستعماله ومفيد جدا، وأرجو منك إنك تطول بالك علينا لأنو كلنا بنتعلم وما في أحد خلق متعلم وفي النهاية إنت بتحتسب أجرك من الله وليس من أي شخص.........الله يجزيك كل خير على مجهودك العظيم


 

كل الشكر لكل الأخوة ... وانا والله مش زعلان خااااالص .. انا لقيت ان الطريقة ممكن متعجبش فقلت بلاش منها عشان ميحصلش لغبطة للنااااااس ويتوهوا مع البرنامج ... 
ربنا يسهل ونكمل رفع باقى الملفات ان شاء الله


----------



## kokyn (20 يناير 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (20 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## abwbkr (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## تامر1985 (21 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجعلك نافع دائما نافع لاخوانك


----------



## حماده النجم (21 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجزيك ع الموضوع المهم


----------



## الكتراز (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك اتمنى اان يتم تنزيل با قى الروابط والدروس ودمت لنا اخا كريما وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## زانا سواره (24 يناير 2010)

Error
بارك الله فيكم
اعادة الروابط 
الروابط الاخيرة غير فعالة عندي


----------



## khalid tawfig (24 يناير 2010)

الرجاء من الاخ العزيز اعادة تحميل الملفات من جديد حتي يستطيع الجميع من تنزيلها ومن ثم الاستفادة منها
Error
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached.
To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information


----------



## خشبيل (24 يناير 2010)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## علي الدبس (24 يناير 2010)

من قال جزاك الله خيرا فقد ابلغ في الثناء


----------



## zez (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## هشام الإنشائي (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك، لكن هناك مشكلة أن الرابط يفتح صفحة الرابيد شير على خطأ أنه تم التحميل أكثر من عشر مرات، لذا ارجو الافادة. و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اعجال (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك الطيب وربنا يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا


----------



## hany_meselhey (26 يناير 2010)

الشرح جميل جدا جدا بس يا ياريت تحمل الملفات كلها على رابط غير الرابد شير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shadi-ayman (27 يناير 2010)

بصراحه انا من زمان بدي اتعلم هالبرنامج وشكرا كثير


----------



## Osama1212 (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي الشرح عزيزي بس طلب ياريت التعمق ايكون اكثر حتي الوصل الي الابعاد الثلاثية


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (27 يناير 2010)

اخوانى مشكور جدا ولاكن الدرس الثانى والثالث والرابع غير متاحات


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 يناير 2010)

*الشرح جميل جدا جدا بس يا ياريت تحمل الملفات كلها على رابط غير الرابد شير وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## a7medelgwad (27 يناير 2010)

والله جزاك الله كل خير ياسعادة المساااااح


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (28 يناير 2010)

Home
News
Rewards
Money

Premium Zone Login
Create Account
Extend Account
Forgot Password
TrafficShare
Premium Zone

Collector's Zone Login
LinkList Login
Create LinkList
Free Zone
RapidTainment

RapidShare Manager
RapidUploader
RapidShare Checker
API
RapidTools

FAQ
Support Contact
Abuse Contact
Security advice
Support

About us
Jobs
Testimonials
Banner
Conditions of use
Imprint
RapidShare AG
Privacy Policy



*Error*

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached.
To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

About us | Jobs | Terms of use | Imprint 

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* الشرح جميل جدا جدا بس يا ياريت تحمل الملفات كلها على رابط غير الرابد شير وجزاكم الله خيرا​*​


----------



## mohammad mahmood (30 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 يناير 2010)

* الشرح جميل جدا جدا بس يا ياريت تحمل الملفات كلها على رابط غير الرابد شير وجزاكم الله خيرا​*​


----------



## abu_karam (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبانتظار باقي الدروس وياريت بسررررررررررررعة لاني حابب اتعلم


----------



## كمال المجالي (4 فبراير 2010)

للروعه حدود ولكن تجاوزتها بمراحل ولك المحبه من كل قلبي


----------



## haideralseady (5 فبراير 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل للدرسين الثالث والرابع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم مساح (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الك والله يوفقك لخدمة الناس


----------



## surveyor_sayed (6 فبراير 2010)

كل الينكات مش شغاله أرجوا الرفع علي سيرفر آخر


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي و أرجو أن ترفع ملفات الشرح على غير الرابدشير


----------



## المساااااح (6 فبراير 2010)

تم الغاء المشاركة ..... 
وعذراً لكل الأخوة الكرام لإنشغالى الفترة الحالية


----------



## gyver2005 (6 فبراير 2010)

ماصدقنا لقينا موضوع كويس ودروس كدا 
على العموم ربنا يجزاكم خير ويوفقك 
ونتمنى تفضى وتكمل


----------



## NOORALDIN (6 فبراير 2010)

*الف شكر ودائما ياتى من الجديد وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 فبراير 2010)

*الف شكر ودائما ياتى من الجديد وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## surveyor_sayed (6 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تبعد عن الرابيد شير وتغنيله .. ولآ رابط واحد بيفتح .. مش عارف بصراحه أنت أيه مزاجك في الرابيد شير ممكن تفهمنى ؟


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

أتمنى ال أنت ترفع لينا الدروس لأننا بحاجه لمثل هذا البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 فبراير 2010)

فين باقى الشرح ؟؟


----------



## M.ROMIH (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 فبراير 2010)

يآريت يآهندسـه ترفع الملفات علي رآبط غير الرابيد شيـر لو يمـحت لحآجتي المآسـه لتعليم اللآند ,, ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## م.نمر عباس (17 فبراير 2010)

الله يرضى عليك يا معلم شرح بسيط عن كيفية تنزيل الملف بعد الاتصال بالرابط شكرا لاتساع صدرك و صبرك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## ahmed elyamany (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alishaban (27 فبراير 2010)

شكر على الشرح و بتوفيق


----------



## alfkhry (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم.ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## goma ali (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا . شكرا . ياهندسة


----------



## khdawy (8 مارس 2010)

90 % من الردود بتقولك الروابط مش شغاله ولا جديد اللي رفع الملفات رفعها ومش متابع حتي يا اخي اتقن عملك علي الاقل احترم الردود


----------



## eng991 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (12 مارس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## mesho77 (14 مارس 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## الهندسي 80 (15 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله لاكمال الشرح
نحن في الانتظار
ولو امكن تنزل الشرح على أي موقع تحميل أخر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hatch (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على شرح الدرس الاول من ال autoland desk top معتحيات هاتش


----------



## hatch (23 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على شرح الدرس الاول من ال auto land desk top مع تحيات هاتش*


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (24 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر يا بش مهندس

دايما سباق بكل جديد

وننتظر منك باقي الدروس

كل الشكر*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*



*​


----------



## احمد رافت عماره (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ونريد منك المزيد


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## منصور محمود ج (15 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فواز العنسي (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير 
ندعوا ان الله يعينك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## BEBO81 (21 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Anees (31 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (31 مايو 2010)

وينك يااخى وين بقى الدروس


----------



## ياسو300 (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عملت تثبيت لبرنامج اللاند 2009 ولكن فى كل مرة يظهرلى بدون امر البروفيل اوالشيت


----------



## حسني القاضي (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## حسني القاضي (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## حسني القاضي (1 يونيو 2010)

:87::87::87:مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ابوخالد2000 (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zica (5 يونيو 2010)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## حسني القاضي (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## khdawy (5 يونيو 2010)

الي العضو ياسو 300 في اللاند 2009 لازم تنزل معاه برنامج civil 3d 2009 وتسطبه عليه علشان يظهر معاك البروفايل عن طريق التغيير من workspace او انك تنزل برنامج civil 3d 2010 فهو البديل من الشركه عن انك تنزل اللاند لوحده وال سيفيل لوحده


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rasool2008 (23 يونيو 2010)

نريد جميع الدروس وشكرا يا عزيزي


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## أحمد الهجر (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
بس ليه الرابط ما يفتح عندي
ومشكور


----------



## حكم 004 (14 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك ألف خير


----------



## محمد يوسف شكر (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام على اصحاب العلم
طور نفسك لعمل افضل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 يوليو 2010)

*




*​


----------



## المساااااح (14 يوليو 2010)

معذرة لكل الاخوة الكرام فقد اوقفت المشاركة من فترة طويلة وعذرا منى لان الملفات لم تعد عندى بعد تلف الهارد الخاص بي وليس عندي متسع من الوقت لعمل الملفات مرة اخرى نظرا لضغوط العمل حاليا فانا انهي عملى فى ال 11 مساءً ,, اعذروني وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله واقدر ارفع الملفات مرة اخري .......


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hamdi86_06 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد محمد طايع (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً يا محترم


----------



## sky one (1 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف يتم التحميل للدروس لم استفد شي لحد هلا


----------



## sky one (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن توافيني بالشرح الكامل لأوتوكاد لاند2009 جدا محتاجتو


----------



## sky one (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ماعم بحصل ع المساعدة بشكل سريع ومريح


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## فالكون (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abo_zezo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله كل خير احنا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## abo_zezo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى المساح كيف حالك اتمنى تكون بخير
اتمنى رفع الروابط ميديا فير مثلا 
الرابط شير غير شغال


----------



## odwan (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم وزادكم الله بسطة في العلم والجسم


----------



## M S A M S A (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور لكن الرابط لايعمل حبذا لورفعته ثانية


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (24 يناير 2011)

شكر الله لك هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم
ولكن يبدوا أنى وصلت متأخر لأن الرابط يعطى الملفات بقيمة 0kb
أرجو اعادة رفعه
ولك الشكر


----------



## abuamjd71175 (24 يناير 2011)

ياريت ملزمه كامله عن اللاند


----------



## abuamjd71175 (24 يناير 2011)

ياريت ملزمه كامله عن اللاند وتكون بملف وورد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابوحمادالرشيدى (25 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا كتير ليكوووووووووووووم


----------



## rawadkan (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكور شرح لبرنامج رائع


----------



## فارس رمزي (15 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adnan19813 (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز وننتظر باقي الدروس ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر ماجد المهندس (22 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله الف شكر وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك واعطاك الله ما تتمنى وابعد عنك كل اذى اخي الكريم موقع الميديا يظهر رساله خطا وان الملف محمي فارجو تغيير الرباط الى موقع اخر وشكرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك ولك
وننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

انا مش عارف احمل الشرح


----------



## الكاظم (26 مارس 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور بس الرابط فيه مشكلة ياريت حضرتك ترفه علي نفس الموقع مرة تانية


----------



## himaelnady (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ali harbi (19 مايو 2011)

law sam7tt el link mesh sha3'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaall leeh ??????/


----------



## النيوبرين (7 يونيو 2011)

أخي الحبيب؛وعد الحر دين عليه؛أين باقي الروابط للـ(15)درس التي وعدت بها؛وعلى فكرة الرابط بتاع الدرس الأول محذوف؛نحن متشوقون لرؤية مجهودك الجبار في الترجمة؛وأرجو من الله أن يكافئك على حسن صنيعك


----------



## فالكون (7 يونيو 2011)

This file is currently set to private


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور...


----------



## searcherj (9 يونيو 2011)

*مطلوب autodesk civil 2009*

الله يعطيك العافية وبارك فيك
اذا ممكن autodesk civil design 2009 انا املك land 2009 بدوه وهو ضروري لعمل البروفيل


----------



## كبل (9 يونيو 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## محمد بان (9 يونيو 2011)

_*ان لله عبادا خصهم لقضاء حوائج الناس ادعو الله ان تكون منهم ....
 جزاك الله عنا خيرا.*_


----------



## thaher (12 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## wahbahabeeb (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كبل (21 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك اللة الخير*​


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gdo_gdoo (22 أغسطس 2011)

سيدى المساح ارجو منك خدمة لقد قمت بتنزيل برنامج الاند حوالى 20 فايل ايزو وقمت بفك الضغط للتنصيب وقمت بكتابة السريال اثناء التنصيب وتم انزال البرنامج ولكنة يطلب حين فتحة تفعيل السريال ولكن تاتى الصفحة بيضاء ارجو الشرح فى التنصيب مع العلم ان جهازى 64pt


----------



## الديشليار (23 أغسطس 2011)

منتدى رائع جداً جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رازيم نور (25 أغسطس 2011)

سكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramb (25 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاسد1 (31 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو روابط أخرى على سيرفر آخر كون الروابط لاتعمل
الرجاء الرد بسرعة كوني اقوم بدورة حالياً للاستفادة


----------



## medo_zon (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## mostafaeid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووو ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abuhicham (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر يا بش مهندس
*​


----------



## hussein61 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ونرجوا بقية الدروس


----------



## salaheldeen (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم عاوز :: crack land autodesk autocad 2009 64pit


----------



## mamathashem (11 يناير 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## طريق الهندسة (11 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toorreessss (8 مارس 2012)

باراك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عراق (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي المسااااااح , ولكن اتمنى لو ترفع المحاضرات على موقع اخر , ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## SAAD AWID (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع جدا م: سعد السواحلى


----------

